
Show HN: Blockchain command-line interface - seanseany
https://github.com/seanseany/blockchain.js
======
fiatjaf
Nice, it seems very well done. But why? Is there a use-case?

~~~
seanseany
Thanks! I was caught in the cryptocurrency hype and was curious about how
blockchains worked :).

